# Shakes and Fidget Paysafecard



## Sarjin (27. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir heute ein Buffed Magazin gekauft. Darin ist eine 10€ Pasafcard für shakes and fidget enthalten. Sollte jemand daran interesse haben bitte per pm melden.
Der erste der sich meldet bekommt sie geschenkt.


----------



## Sarjin (27. Oktober 2010)

Vergeben an 

Windelwilli

/close


----------



## Spunky25 (3. November 2010)

ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls noch jmd anderes eine karte über hat die er nicht braucht und das game nicht zockt^^
sry fürs thread missbrauchen aber wollte nicht unbedingt einen neuen thread aufmachen

Greetz
Spunky


----------



## Grau2 (4. November 2010)

Suche noch paysafecard
Mein Bruder und ich haben uns zusammen die buffed gekauft, aber er hat die paysafecard bekommen, und 2x die gleiche kaufen lohnt sich dann auch nicht!Spielen aber beide Shakes and fidget, und ich kann die Pilze gebrauchen. 


Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet, der mir eine paysafecard geben kann. Schreib mir am besten eine PN!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!!!

Grau2


----------



## Grau2 (7. November 2010)

Hat wirklich niemand noch eine paysafecard aus dem lezten Magazin für michübrig???

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!

Bitte PN an mich Grau2


----------



## Spunky25 (9. November 2010)

scheinbar nicht! bei mir hat sich leider auch niemand gemeldet :-(
ist echt schade drum wenn die ned eingelöst werden und vergammeln^^

Greetz


----------



## Grau2 (9. November 2010)

Nee hat sich leider keiner gefunden! so was finde ich auch schade, aber wenn sich keiner meldet, erzwingen kanns ich halt auch net:

Suche immer noch Paysafecard für shakes and fidget aus dem neuesten Buffed Magazin!

Oder einen shakes and fidget code aus der aktuellen computerbildspiele silber 12/2010


----------

